

Ask HN: Should Apple buy Dropbox for seamless doc sharing on iPad? - jfi

I've read a lot of comments and reviews on the iPad. One of the major criticisms has been sharing documents and webpages between laptops, desktops, iPhones, and iPads. Should AAPL buy DropBox so it could offer a more seamless user experience?
======
evgen
Why buy dropbox when it is cheaper and easier to just fix some of the problems
with the existing MobileMe service? Stealing a page from dropbox and similar
services, Apple should just make a basic MobileMe account free and let you buy
additional services as needed. The service is already integrated into the
desktop OS, it is partially integrated into the iPhone OS, and if they just
added some polish and back-end resources they would have a decent start
towards cutting off Google encroachment into their platform.

------
glebk
Interesting comment because I've read that one of Apple's visions with their
mobile devices is to get rid of the traditional hierarchical filesystem.

~~~
jfi
Oh really? I had not heard that, I'm going to have to google around for some
articles on this, I'm interested to read up on it. Thanks for the heads up!

~~~
glebk
I was referring to what I read here:
[http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/10/01/29/apple_reinvent...](http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/10/01/29/apple_reinventing_file_access_wireless_sharing_for_ipad.html)
but let me know what you think.

~~~
c1sc0
That is _not_ how filesharing is implemented on the iPad. I built an iPad app
based on the initial (beta SDK) description & I basically gave up on using the
file sharing feature once I saw how incredibly incompetent the current
implementation is. Apple really dropped the ball here.

